# AVG / AdAware conflict?



## MikeK (Jul 6, 2010)

I use the free AVG anti-virus program.  I've been advised to download AdAware and SpyBot to clean out a lot of unwanted stuff.

My question is will any of these programs conflict?


----------



## Mad Scientist (Jul 6, 2010)

I've used SVG *once* and had a problem with it too. Since then I've used comodo free anti-virus/firewall on my PC and LapTop with no problems and no conflicts.

Download Antivirus Software


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 7, 2010)

MikeK said:


> I use the free AVG anti-virus program.  I've been advised to download AdAware and SpyBot to clean out a lot of unwanted stuff.
> 
> My question is will any of these programs conflict?



I use Avast with either CCleaner or SpywareBlaster.  Stopped using AVG a few years ago when I realized it was getting as swollen as Symantic in code and resource requirements.  It also failed to stop the '2000 antivirus' virus, had to buy a removal tool to get rid of that nasty little piece of code. 
Comodo has somewhat mixed reviews but is still considered a good system by most.
Comodo Internet Security - Free software downloads and software reviews - CNET Download.com


----------



## Paulie (Jul 7, 2010)

I go raw dog, and i download porn all day long from seedy websites.

I'm still kickin!


----------



## hortysir (Jul 7, 2010)

Like Ringle, I use Avast.
But when I did have AVG I never had any problems with Spybot.
I never used Adware. I just use AdBlockerPlus and Stop-Script add-ons for Firefox, so I never even have to see potentially dangerous ads


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 7, 2010)

They will not conflict unless you get the pro version of Ad Aware and want to use AdWatch, which is a real time monitoring function. Even then all that will really happen is your computer will slow down. You should also try a couple of the other programs selected, as nothing finds everything.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 7, 2010)

Also you can save the hassle and frustration of using No-Script simply by adding Ghostery and Adblock with Firefox and get the same protection results.  I also use the WOT add-on (Web of Trust), it's great when you're doing a search.


----------

